# Albino Chocolate Pleco



## ChromeLibrarian

For some reason, the plecostomus have decided they like this skull, even though there are other hides they could use.


----------



## Guest

Cute picture!


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

My other pleco...


----------



## Guest

Very cute. 

What species is the second? Looks like a nice colored common, but I can't tell.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

Yeah, it's just a common. Here's another shot of the Albino Chocolate...


----------



## Guest

Nice shot. What camera you using?

Hope you have a good sized tank for that common. They get HUGE.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

He's going out into the pond (still under construction) before he gets too huge.

I use a Canon S3IS. I find the super macro mode (focus from 0 to 4 inches) invaluable. I manually focus on a spot and wait for the fish to be in the focus area.


----------



## micstarz

what else are you going to put in that pond? awesome plec...


----------



## Mishy

Nice pleco there.


----------

